# OpenOffice и raiserfs

## Serj

Ребята, помогите решить проблему.

У меня Gentoo 1.4 GRP. Поставил ОО со второго диска. Пытаюсь запусть любое приложение ОО - видно, что начинает запускатся, но потом все прекращается. Что это может быть? 

У меня основной раздел на reiserfs. В ридми ОО (или в каком-то другом файле - уже не помню) прочел, что могут быть проблемы, если директория /tmp находиться на reiderfs. Я пробовал монтировать к /tmp tempfs, но все тоже самое. 

Как это побороть?

----------

## cell-x

tcsh установлен?

----------

## drolyk

С reiserfs могут возникнуть проблемы е сли ID пользователя больше чем 65535. Можно попробовать запустить его из терминала вдруч чего путное скажет.

----------

## Serj

tcsh - не установлен, если он нужен, почему эту зависимость портадж пропустила?

В терминале пишет, после запуска, "Aborted".  Я работаю, пока, только под рутом (разбираюсь с ситемой), так что с ID должно быть все в поряде.

Что же делать?

----------

